
Implementing Ishido, a game from the 90s, using the Racket graphical facilities - soegaard
https://alex-hhh.github.io/2020/06/ishido.html
======
mcphage
It seems like you could play this game using a Qwirkle set. The rules are very
similar, but Qwirkle looks at the entire run a tile is involved in, not just
the 4 immediately adjacent pieces. And the board is unbounded in Qwirkle.
(Other minor differences, too)

------
soapdog
This is a great post. Pasteboards and snips are so powerful.

